# infrared developing question.



## DIRT (Sep 27, 2004)

this is probably a dumb question,  I just began a college photo class (b&w)
i have developed a few reels of kodak 100 tmax and they were good.  i am wondering what the process is for developing infrared film.  does it use different chemicals?  what is the process.  if you know of a website with info on this that would be great.  thanks


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 27, 2004)

BW IR film uses the same developing process and chems as most BW films.  With the exception that BW IR film usually doesn't have an anti-halation layer (keeps light from passing through the film).  This means that since the felt light traps on 35mm cassettes are not 100% light proof, it is possible that IR could sneak in there and fog the entire roll, as opposed to the first few inches like a film with an anti-halation layer.  So just avoid handling the film cassette in bright light.


----------



## DIRT (Sep 27, 2004)

great, thank you.  so i could develop this at my school in the same way as b&w?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes.  The only difference in the process should be the dev time.


----------

